# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Bảo mật & Lỗi bảo mật >  Tin tặc Nga ăn cắp 1,2 tỉ tài khoản người dùng

## tuannguyenshoes49

*Theo ghi nhận của công ty bảo mật Hold Security, các tin tặc tại Nga đã ăn cắp đến 1,2 tỉ tài khoản người dùng và 500 triệu địa chỉ email.*
*[replacer_img]
*
_Alex Holden_, giám đốc an ninh thông tin của _Hold Security_ cho biết, các dữ liệu ăn cắp này được lấy cắp từ khoảng 420.000 trang web, tuy nhiên ông từ chối tiết lộ danh sách các trang web để rò rỉ thông tin khách hàng bởi lí do bảo mật với khách hàng. Thông tin này sau đó cũng đã được xác thực trên _The New York Times_ bởi một công ty bảo mật độc lập.
Đây là một trong những vụ ăn cắp thông tin cá nhân người sử dụng lớn nhất mà tin tặc Nga thực hiện trong thời gian qua. Trước đó, bọn tin tặc cũng đã ăn cắp thông tin của 40 triệu thẻ tín dụng và thẻ ghi nợ, cùng 70 triệu hồ sơ cá nhân người dùng. Điều này cho thấy tin tặc tại Nga đang có những bước tiến mới trong hoạt động tấn công mạng.
Trao đổi với _The New York Times_, _Holden_ nói rằng cuộc tấn công này được thực hiện bởi các tin tặc ở phía nam miền trung nước Nga, không có mối liên hệ với chính phủ, và nhóm hoạt động với khoảng chục người ở độ tuổi 20. Nhóm này bắt đầu mở rộng hoạt động của mình vào đầu năm nay với các máy chủ đặt tại Nga.
Theo khuyến cáo của Holden, khách hàng nên chủ động bảo vệ các tài khoản cá nhân của mình, tránh sử dụng các thông tin trùng hoặc tương tự trên nhiều trang web khác nhau, đặc biệt là các trang web cần độ bảo mật cao, chẳng hạn như giao dịch ngân hàng.

----------

